# Best Bird dryer



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Who makes the best bird dryer? Our club needs some heavy duty dryers. The ones for Dogs Afield (stainless steel) look good and sturdy. Anyone have experience with these? What others are heavy duty and will hold up to club use and abuse? Not really interested in the aluminum rack dryers, we have been through way too many of those.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I have one and it's good. Other than losing a piece I don't see how you could hurt it.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Thank you John, that is what I was hoping to hear


----------



## fuchsr (Aug 10, 2008)

I agree with John, that dryer is hard to kill. The main downside for me is, it's HEAVY and every time I set it up I wish I had bought something lighter. But for club use, it's a great choice.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

My pro has had one for 2 or 3 years and is indistructible, although it is called "Mr Scissor Hands" for a reason. Need to be careful when folding it up to move or put it away.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Cory,

I would also recommend putting pins in the rack to keep the pieces altogether so if you want to move it around at the line it is easier....

Lainee


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I second the Mr. Scissorhands. It's never "gotten" me, but it always tries...


----------



## Orion Labradors (Sep 12, 2010)

Butch Green makes the best and most versatile bird dryers. Phone: 310 645-7106


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Orion Labradors said:


> Butch Green makes the best and most versatile bird dryers. Phone: 310 645-7106


Yes he does for you or me. But for a club?

Our club bought 2 of Butch Green's driers two years ago. The kids have them pretty bent up in two seasons. They're still usable but you can see they'll be broken in time. The last ones we had were steel and parts got lost and they got broken up too. But we got 6 or 7 years out of them. I don't think we will out of these newer aluminum ones.

For a club, I want something a little more kid proof (or member proof actually ). If there is such a thing.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Howard N said:


> Yes he does for you or me. But for a club?
> 
> Our club bought 2 of Butch Green's driers two years ago. The kids have them pretty bent up in two seasons. They're still usable but you can see they'll be broken in time. The last ones we had were steel and parts got lost and they got broken up too. But we got 6 or 7 years out of them. I don't think we will out of these newer aluminum ones.
> 
> For a club, I want something a little more kid proof (or member proof actually ). If there is such a thing.



This is truth. Thanks for all the replies


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

We built our own out of 2x4s.


----------

